# Alarm - Deadlock and Flashing red light in Door



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
*Alarm - Deadlock - Red flashing lights in doors*
I am now proud owner of my V10 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif . Still coming to terms with a few items. The immediate items of concern are the following, could someone help me as I cannot find them in the Manual.
1) Alarm - How do I know the alarm is on and working
2) Deadlock - The manual says about the deadlock - BUT - No mention of how to set it, turn it on, know it is on and how to unlock it.
3) Red flashing light in drivers and passengers door. This used to flash when the doors were locked in my Porsche. But when I lock the car the red lights flash for a few seconds and then STOP. This is weird as I would expect them to flash night and day; warning off intruders.
Can anyone help with these immediate questions so that I can secure my new car and feel safe it is being looked after.
many regards and a very happy Christmas















Neil


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Alarm - Deadlock and Flashing red light in Door (V10NRB)*

Hello Neil:
I'll try my best to answer your questions, but please verify the comments I make below against your owner manual - I know there are considerable differences in the door lock mechanism (both physical and software) between the NAR and ROW markets. In particular, the ROW market has the 'safed' (deadlocked) function, and NAR does not. To add to the possible confusion, UK market Phaetons have to meet Thatcham specs, which are more demanding than even ROW specs. Thus, UK market Phaetons are quite unique so far as door locking and anti-theft features are concerned.
*1)* If the light flashes for a few seconds and then goes out, or, if the light slowly flashes all the time. Either way, the alarm is on and working. If the alarm is not armed, the light will not flash at all.
To confirm this, open your trunk lid or bonnet lid, then lock the car. You will not see any activity from the red light when you do this.
*2)* If your car is built with the ROW spec door latches that include the 'safed' function, then they safe automatically - you don't have to do anything. NB if you are in an accident and an airbag deploys, all doors are automatically unlocked.
*3)* I suspect you have the 'interior monitoring' function disabled in your car. This is the infra-red monitoring of the cabin that is carried out by way of the two fabric covered rectangles at the aft outboard corners of the roof panel (either side of the garage door opener). You can turn this cabin interior monitoring (as well as tilt-monitoring for tow-away protection) on and off by way of the configuration profiles in the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head.
If you confirm that you have the interior monitoring enabled (on the J523), as evidenced by a yellow rectangle beside the interior monitoring option, but the red light on the door just flashes for a few seconds and then goes out, there is a fault of some kind with your interior monitoring. This would require investigation with a diagnostic scan tool.
Michael


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Alarm - Deadlock and Flashing red light in Door (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Great to hear from you, Christmas day here in England, wishing all Phaeton owners in the world a very Happy Christmas time.
Alarm - The settings button shows both are selected, so unsure now if the car is being monitored and alarmed, maybe, not sure. Will need to check with VW when they open again.
Deadlock - Still not sure, when I pressure button on key twice (Normal procedure for other cars here, it seems to lock again, and do a different flash of the door red light, but still after 5 seconds, flashing stops.
I hope other UK Phaeton owners can help here as maybe the UK has a special setup.
I have many other questions arising as my new Phaeton is the most complicated car I have ever owned. The TV and Phone crashed today both needing a RESET on the menu reset button...
Cheers
Neil


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Alarm - Deadlock and Flashing red light in Door (V10NRB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10NRB* »_...when I pressure button on key twice ... after 5 seconds, flashing stops.

Neil:
That is exactly the cause of your problem. The second press of the button on the key fob disarms interior monitoring, and the car gives you a confirmation signal by turning off the flashing light after 5 seconds. 
This is by design, it allows you to lock the car and at the same turn off interior monitoring without having to go through the menus on the J523 to access the interior monitoring control. You would use this feature if, for example, you have parked the car with the sunroof or windows partially open, or if you leave a small pet inside the car when you lock it.
Press the lock button once only - this will both lock and safe (deadbolt) the doors on your car, and leave interior monitoring enabled.
Michael


----------

